# Stoeger M2000 help...



## Benhillcountyhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Just want to see if anyone can help with the prblem I am having with my stoeger m2000.  I bought the gun brand new at christmas.  I love the gun but the problem i am having with it is it will misfire about every 6th to 8th shot.  The firing pin hits the primer on the shell and puts a dent in hit but is not hitting it hard enough to fire.  I had a buddy pick up the misfired shells and shoot them fine through his gun.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats wierd. I would contact the company. From what I hear Stoeger is pretty good to deal with. My buddy has one and it has a hard time cycling certain shells. Kent fasteel to be precise.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 2, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking what type of shells were you shooting?


----------



## Smarrhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Alot of people have been having that happen with those Kent shells. My Nova shoots them fine. LOL


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> If you dont mind me asking what type of shells were you shooting?



Kent 3"
Winchester xpert 3"
Remington 3"
Franchi 3"

Misfired on all of them.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Mar 2, 2010)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Kent 3"
> Winchester xpert 3"
> Remington 3"
> Franchi 3"
> ...



Thats strange.......Mine does the same thing but only on light loads like low brass 8's or 7 1/2. 
I would call Stoeger Industries and see what they say.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys a guy on shotgunworld.com mentioned trying this, what do you think?

If you are having problems with weak primer strikes, you can make a simple adjustment to cure the problem. When you take the stock off the trigger assembly as a spring system that can be adjusted with a screw driver that changes how hard the firing pin hits. turn it about a quarter turn and you'll start hammering primers. Don't over adjust. One guy I know had it striking into the brass, probably running the risk of breaking firing pins.


----------



## GSURugger (Mar 2, 2010)

sounds like you have a dud spring. or it needs adjusting


----------



## gobbler1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Stoeger*

Had the same problem,  You need to take it to a gunsmith and have them replace the spring in it.


----------



## Gofish206 (Mar 2, 2010)

Join the club. Stoeger is really good to deal with.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Mar 2, 2010)

gobbler1 said:


> Had the same problem,  You need to take it to a gunsmith and have them replace the spring in it.



You talking about the firing pin spring?


----------



## tjgray289 (Mar 2, 2010)

My m2000 has no such firing pin adjustment screw.

I had the same problem, especially with remington shells.  I cut a bunch of shells open and popped the primers with the gun.  The remingtons all were noticeably less dented than any other shell I tried.  Seems that remington uses harder primers.  

I decided to try a few tricks I had heard pistol smiths talk about to increase hammer speed and reduce lock-time.   

I removed my trigger group from the gun and disassembled it.  The hammer stirup on these guns appears to be cast steel, or maybe some kind of injection molded steel.  Either way, the long pin that the hammer spring goes over had a very rough 'as cast' finish to it.  I polished this pin to a mirror finish to reduce friction and therefore make the hammer fall faster.  

I also took the bolt apart and noticed that the firing pin was finished with black oxide.  This leaves a very rough surface finish, so I polished it as well.  

Put it all back together with a light coating of rem oil, any grease will slow down the hammer.  I popped a bunch more primers, and they all had noticeably deeper strike marks.  

Problem solved, no more light hits, and no more blaming my gun for missed ducks.    Very easy fix.  A stronger spring would work too, maybe wolff will make one if enough people ask for it.


----------



## zhasty (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had the same problem with a browning gold sportingclays but that is mostly with just remington shells.  And they usually shoot fine the second time.


----------



## gobbler1 (Mar 2, 2010)

*stoeger*

Yeah, Change the fire pin spring. And it will cure your problems.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Mar 2, 2010)

*Well...*

I have a m2000 and it has not done this yet knock on wood and i hope it doesnt do it.


----------



## castaway (Mar 3, 2010)

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> I have a m2000 and it has not done this yet knock on wood and i hope it doesnt do it.



Same here mine has been a great gun so far! Good luck with getting it fixed, Stoeger is easy to deal with from what I hear.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Mar 3, 2010)

send it back, it may not be an easy fix, and it will get worse, like every 3 or 4 shots later on. I had the same problem with a franchi 1-12 and sent it back. Benelli couldn't fix it so they sent me a new gun free of charge.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been dealing with Stoeger this past month, and they are amazing. I needed the flat washer and curve washer replaced and the lady sent me a magazine retainer cap, I called back and said the wrong part was shipped and they sent me the parts I needed within 4 days for free and I didn't have to return the useless part. All of this was warrantied and the people are actually in Maryland and know their product.

They are beyond nice and very helpful. Call the 1-800 # and you will have your problems fixed. The customer service is just out of this world!


----------



## cephus91 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the exact same problem with my Stoeger M2000 and I am sending it to Stoeger.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 3, 2010)

Did ya'll with the problems break it down and oil it before firing the gun???


----------



## SHMELTON (Mar 4, 2010)

I just sent my p-350 back because the front sight broke off and the paint was chipping (both prolly my fault).  I did have a mechanical issue though, cause it didn't like 3" shells, but I bought it to shoot 3-1/2" I have an m2000 for 3" shells.  However, long story short they said they would correct all of the problems or replace it.  I sent it in this week, so it will be a couple of weeks before I know anything, but they are very easy to deal with.  Heck, I need a new pin for the m2000 that is 7yrs old and they sent it at no charge, even though it was out of warranty.


----------



## cephus91 (Mar 4, 2010)

cmk07c said:


> Did ya'll with the problems break it down and oil it before firing the gun???



yup


----------



## jtaylor (Mar 5, 2010)

How many shell have you shot through it? And does it misfire on the first shot or the follow up? Mine did this for a while and I found out that the bolt head needed seat itself better. I have heard that it takes at least 1000 rnds for these guns to "break in".  Mine misfired almost always on the first shot due to the bolt not closing hard enough. I got in the habit of pushing on the bolt handle to insure it was seated. Long story short I don't have any problems now.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the informaiton guys.  I think a am going to just replace the m2000 with a win. sx3.

I did break the gun down and clean after I bought it new and oiled it.  I don't think it would be to much to ask that when you spend the kind of money that we all spend on guns that you expect it to work.  The gun cost me a lot of ducks this year and also money on shells that it misfired.  

Again appreciate the advice.


----------



## castaway (Mar 5, 2010)

jtaylor I have had the same problem as you with my gun not firing on the first shot. Same as you have I have gotten into the habit of pushing the bolt shut.


----------



## Depthfinder (Mar 5, 2010)

We should form a club for everyone with M2000 issues!  Mine has done this for three years now.  I'm in the process of sending it back.  They ask that you pay the shipping to get it to them, then they will fix it and send it back to you.  I hunt with about 4 other guys that own them and our best advise is leave them at home, when the action heats up.  If we only had some gas and matches at the truck upon the hunts we carried it, they would have already been on fire.  I wished I had every duck that should have fell, when you hear that click sound.  Cussing the gun does not help either.  When the Stoeger has you down, just say these few lines....."All will be OK, because i'll carry my 870 today".  Kscoggins is one of the guys on here that can back up these words.  For more on their issues try patterning them with the x-tra full choke provided with them, that's a joke as well.  This is the only gun in my collection, that I would not miss in a fire.  Call me crazy but with the few birds we get here in georgia, a gun that does not hold it's own in the field, does not earn my respect.

The End: of my rant


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 6, 2010)

any chance you were rude to them Depth Finder. I told the reps that I'm the reason I had problems not them, but yet the warranty all parts and do not ask for any money what so ever. Stoeger is a fine fire-arm and as far as I'm concerned its a Banelli. Just as a Lexus is a toyota.


----------



## Depthfinder (Mar 6, 2010)

I wasn't rude at all to their rep. for the record. They were nice, and offered to warrenty the work.  All I was saying, is that you have to pay the shipping to get the gun back to them(I say that's fair).  As far as the rest of my earlier post, I do not mean to offend anyone.  This is only my option.  I would not recommend this gun to anyone due to the issues I have had.  When speaking with the rep. with thier company, they tried to blame the misfiring issue on the brands of the shells (which I can agree with), but my view on that issue is if you buy a gun that say's on it it shoots 2 3/4" and 3" shells the brand of the shell should not matter.  For the record I have had misfires with Winchester, Remington, Kent, Federal, and Wolf (All of my misfires have only came from Steel shot).  This gun will shoot light lead game loads, and turkey loads all day with out a hick-up, but when a steel shot enters its chamber it becomes dazed and confuzed.  I did manage to kill a turkey with this gun last year, I had to aim 12" high and 10" to the right.   There again these are my options and i'm not forcing them on anyone.  We'll see how the gun does when it is claimed to be fixed.  If it does the same things it will become the first gun I have ever sold.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm suprised you had to pay the shiping, however I'd be happy doing it if it meant getting the gun back faster. Hopefully they can work it out for you. As far as it shooting high and right, that might help my shooting, I wouldn't have to swing as fast.


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter (Mar 8, 2010)

Got rid of the m2000 and bought a sx3.  Shot the sx3 over the weekend and i am thrilled to death with it.  I shot 1 ounce loads all the way to 3 inch turkey loads with it.  Never a problem.  The gun cycles unbelievably fast.  Seems like a great gun.  Can't wait until next duck season.


----------



## Depthfinder (Mar 8, 2010)

Benhillcountyhunter said:


> Got rid of the m2000 and bought a sx3.  Shot the sx3 over the weekend and i am thrilled to death with it.  I shot 1 ounce loads all the way to 3 inch turkey loads with it.  Never a problem.  The gun cycles unbelievably fast.  Seems like a great gun.  Can't wait until next duck season.




Congrats man,
I believe I'm a few steps behind you.  Hopefully the work from the factory will help it's resale value.  Trust me, you did the right thing.  I do not still believe this is a fine firearm, as you can tell from my earlier post.  As far as being similar to an Lexas and Toyota, Aren't they recalling both these brands?  If this gun is similar to a Toyota, perhaps it will lock into a full auto run, then your arms lock up causing this gun to self destruct doing us all a favor.


----------



## Goat Hunter (Mar 8, 2010)

I get nervous when I'm driving and see a Toyota, but a part of me wants to see one accelerate to 100+mph bouncing off of the rev limiter, and sling a rod out of the block. 
Is this the type of gun I want to use? Not really, but it would be great if all of the bank robbers of the world decided to use them. At least there would be less fatalities.


----------



## max4hunterof thunderbay (May 4, 2010)

Ive had a Stoger 2000 for about 4 seasons of duck hunting. From what ive read many people are having trouble with their semiautomatic guns. I also have a stoger condor that is my go to upland gun of choice and I have never had any trouble with it. I would reccomend buying andther semiautomatic of a different brand because iver heard the replacement paret only last so long unless you keep it up like a gunsmith


----------



## BrownBuster (May 7, 2010)

I'm like everyone else. had the same problem right out of the box. I sent it back to stoeger and they sent it to me but the problem was still there. so i had to send it back again. now i haven't had a problem with it. I agree they will help and are very nice on the phone and covered all the work, but for the money these guns cost, I think that should atleast guarantee it will shoot brand new, or maybe they could fix it the first try since they seem to know what the problem is and deal with it frequently


----------



## Tunacash (May 13, 2010)

I had same problem this duck season...I sent it off stoeger said that the firing pin needed adjusting...I have put about 50 shells through it and it has been fine, but i have lost a lot of faith in it.


----------



## farmerboy3744 (Oct 21, 2010)

the m2000 ant worth nothing i have one that hasnt had 50 rounds shot threw it.. it misfires fails to eject just not a very reliable gun.. plus u can lay mine on a vice and u cant hit a 4ft peice of plywood at 20yds witha  turkey choke.. a friend of mine had one that would fire on its on. she had to leave the action open till she brought it up to fire it... hang up ure stoegers boys, i had to hang mine up and bring out my compention browning.


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought a M2000 3 years ago, took it out of the box and into the field.  After the first day in the field, I was ready to wrap it around the nearest tree.  Every follow up shot I would make would misfire with the primer barely dented.  Took the gun home and READ MY OWNERS MANUAL which explicity states to shoot 100-300 heavy game loads before taking the gun in the field.  So I went and bought a case of heavy game loads and three cases of target loads and several cases of clay.  Before I got thru 50 rounds I could tell a big difference in the way the gun cycled the shells.  After all the ammo was gone, the gun was "broke in."  I would and do not hesitate taking that gun in the field.  It is a very reliable weapon now.  And I got to have fun breaking it in shooting clays.


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 26, 2010)

Send it back. I have a brand new one that they sent me after the second time I sent the other one to them for the very same problem. I haven't had a problem out of the new one yet...yet.


----------



## Dep6 (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought one brand new before going to NoDak last year for my first time and heard all about problems previously stated. Read the manual and the day we left I shot 100 rounds of Clays with some Remington high brass 7 1/2's and to this day I have not had a problem with it, made the trip to Canada with it this year and not a problem or a misfire.


----------

